# 2006 21rs Hitch Specs...



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi All,

I'm picking up a 2006 21RS in a couple of weeks and want to be sure I have the towing parts I need.

Q: What size hitch ball does the it require (2" or 2-3/8")?

Q: Does the trailer come equip with the two hitch chains from the factory?

Q: If not, what size chains and connectors are you guys using?

Thanks much,
BaseCamp


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

2 5/16 ball and yes the safety chains are on

Welcome and Good Luck

John


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Welcome!

All the Outbacks that I know of use a 2 5/16" ball, and have 2 safety chains from the factory.

Kevin P.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ditto to what they said
If I were you I would pick up a hitch lock to lock it on the ball.
Just for safety say.

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome!! action

You probably want to make sure you have a weight distributing hitch and sway control to go along with that ball.....

From what I hear on here, the 21RS has a pretty hefty hitch weight, so depending what you are towing with, you will need the distro hitch.

Welcome again, and good choice!!!!

Steve


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Congrads on your new Outback. Ditto to what they said on the hitch. I know you will have many great camping trips in the future.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Do you already have a hitch setup? What size vehicle are you using? I had the dealership setup my hitch and weight distribution bars. What brake controller are you using?

Depending on your tow vehicle you also might need an anti-sway bar. I can tow mine without an anti-sway bar. However if I need the wife to tow it I think the sway bar would make it a little easier on her.


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks all for the replies.

The TV is a 2006 Toyota Tundra Double Cab with the tow package. It's pretty stock right now because I have less than 1,000 miles on it.

I'm purchasing a Equal-i-zer WD hitch and a Prodigy V2.4 Brake Control by Tekonsha as I write this post.

Have been lurking around Outbacker.com for awhile reading everything I can before deciding on the 21RS. Purchsed the trailer from Hunter Freeman at Lakeshore RV. Found a reasonable transport company to deliver it, but depending on the size of the transport, they may have to drop the trailer off nearby (a couple of blocks away). I want to have the correct ball size in case I need to tow it the 2 blocks to the house.

BaseCamp


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

2 5/16


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

BaseCamp you have been doing your homework. Great choice of hitch and brake controller, and of coarse the Outback.









John


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Like John said, excellent choices and it looks like you will have a safe towing rig and it should handle fine. When we picked up our Outback, the dealership set up the WDH and showed us how to properly hook up the trailer to the TV (cross chains, lock on hitch release, break away switch connection) and even though I had a PU previous, I gave 100% attention ensuring that I did not miss a thing. Plus they did a test tow with the TV and trailer to make sure the brake controller was set up and there were no problems. Ask for the same thing so if there are problems then they can be solved at the dealership. Good luck, and have fun with the new trailer.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

You are sooo! wise to be concerned with towing details and the input you have received here is invaluable. Have seen and been involved in pretty bad towing accidents . Safety is the gospel to follow. Happy towing and welcome to 
OUTBACKERS
















Dallas


----------

